# cutting up a felled tree with root ball on it--



## timfish (Aug 16, 2016)

hey all,,,
im a pretty seasoned sawer but im always up to new ideas and better ways--
a buddy of mine has a pretty big oak (40"+) that blew over a month or so ago--its healthy and still has the root ball attached--
question-i usually start on the small stuff first and work my way in...BUT this tree is suspended on some limbs and could possibly flip back if i cut near the root ball--any of yall have that happen?
if so what do yall do? please advise


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 16, 2016)

Here is a video of a root ball standing up. . 

I have not had one set up on me like that but I have prepared for it by using what I would call a slanted snap cut. I cut about a 30 degree angle cut starting at the bottom working away from the tree. Insert a wedge. Start on top with a 45 degree angle towards the stump leaving a moderately large snap section. Insert another wedge. If it sets up or falls down your saw should be safe wedged in the top section without being thrown or pinched.


----------



## timfish (Aug 16, 2016)

ok i think i got--thanks---i wish there was another video or pic--


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 16, 2016)

Where's that video of the root ball falling back in the hole and blowing mud over the guy? I about cried laughing so hard when it was put up on here.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2016)

Relax, you will be fine.
Jeff


----------



## rwoods (Aug 16, 2016)

timfish, I'm no pro although I love cutting root balls as they can pose some challenges - some stand up, some fall over, some roll, some move vertically and horizontally, some move opposite the stem, some move just like the stem and some don't move at all. Same for the stem. Since I am not a pro I won't give you any advice beyond this: take your time, study the tree and terrain, cut with stability in mind, plan an escape path and plan, and search root ball posts in all the forums here. Plenty of good advice here. Lots not so good. But a thinking person can usually figure out which is which. If you want specific advice from others, pictures are a necessity. 

Wish I were near by to help you.

Ron


----------



## unclemoustache (Aug 17, 2016)

Lots of vids on that.


----------



## timfish (Aug 17, 2016)

hey yall THANKS!!! much appreciated!!!


----------



## Wow (Feb 2, 2018)

timfish said:


> hey yall THANKS!!! much appreciated!!!


Root balls can be dangerous. I've heard of a death caused by the root ball falling back into the hole. Securing the tree with a chain, cable, bull rope or something seems to be a good idea. If the top part can be removed then the root ball slowly lowered back down by slacking tension then using felling wedged to flush cut the remainder off is my choice process. However, I'm never in a hurry.


----------

